# Frage zu Widgets



## Robokopp (7. Feb 2013)

Hallo,

mal angenommen, ich würde in einem Widget in einer Variable einen String speichern, der angezeigt werden soll/wird und nun das Handy neustarte, sind die Daten dann hinterher noch verfügbar oder muss ich dafür sorgen, dass sich das Widget den Text wieder von irgendwo her holt?

Hatte leider vorher noch nie damit was zutun und das ist mir noch ein wenig unklar.

MfG


----------



## schlingel (7. Feb 2013)

DU kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Daten weg sind. Zwar hat ein Widget einen etwas anderen Lifecycle aber auch der ist nicht davor geschützt vom System beendet zu werden. Also muss man sowieso die Daten speichern.


----------



## Robokopp (8. Feb 2013)

okay thx

und dann quasi in der onUpdate() einfach wieder irgendwoher beziehen, richtig?


----------

